

Sprint Using Screenshots from Apple.com - jonkratz
https://www.sprint.com/landings/iphone/?INTCID=AB:HERO:091412:iPhone5:LearnMore:960x320

======
jaysonjphillips
This is probably directed by Apple, seeing as how verizon[1] and att[2] appear
to do the same.

[1] <http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/splash/iphone.jsp>

[2]
[http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/apple/iphone/5-16gb...](http://www.att.com/shop/wireless/devices/apple/iphone/5-16gb-
white.html)

------
whalesalad
Verizon is doing the same thing. I think that is the windows rendering of
Apple's page ... using Lucida Sans Unicode.

